# where do people store their LR plug-ins?



## I Simonius

I just downloaded the Smugmug LR plug in but have been wondering where to store it - Unlike PS there's no obvious plug-ins older in the application folder with LR so where are people storing their plug-ins?


----------



## jimburgess

Since you are on a Mac, I believe you can just double-click the downloaded .lrplugin file and it will install to the right place. If this is Friedl's plug-in he also has a tutorial about installation of plug-ins.


----------



## DonRicklin

I use the SM Plugin and have it in Library/Application Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Modules. Create it if you have to.More info at http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/plugin-installation/

Don


----------



## I Simonius

jimburgess;1924' said:
			
		

> Since you are on a Mac, I believe you can just double-click the downloaded .lrplugin file and it will install to the right place. If this is Friedl's plug-in he also has a tutorial about installation of plug-ins.



didnt seem to work now were at LR2 but I followed Jeffreys instructionsand it installed ok



DonRicklin said:


> I use the SM Plugin and have it in Library/Application Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Modules. Create it if you have to.More info at http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/plugin-installation/
> 
> Don



thanks DOn that'll do - just didnt like leaving it on the desktop, someone might trash it....:lol:


----------



## gordophoto

Hi
I created a folder on my desktop called "App Presets"  in this folder I have shortcuts to the various plugin and filter folders for all my photo apps. I also keep various Identity plate, sloppy border and other similar files in there too.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

My usual suggestion has been to create a 'Plugins' folder alongside all of the other Presets folders.  That way your plug-ins would get backed up when you manually back up all of the other presets, and won't get overwritten when you upgrade.

The default location of the Presets is... 

Windows XP - [systemdrive]\Documents and Settings\[your username]\Application 
Data\Adobe\Lightroom\Presets\ 

Windows Vista - [systemdrive]\Users\[your username]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe 
\Lightroom\Presets\ 

Mac - [systemdrive]/Users/[your username]/Library/Application Support/Adobe/ 
Lightroom/Presets/ 

To ﬁnd them easily, go to Preferences > Presets panel and press ‘Show Lightroom 
Presets Folder..’


----------



## I Simonius

Victoria Bampton;194'5 said:
			
		

> My usual suggestion has been to create a 'Plugins' folder alongside all of the other Presets folders.
> Mac - [systemdrive]/Users/[your username]/Library/Application Support/Adobe/
> Lightroom/Presets/
> 
> To ﬁnd them easily, go to Preferences > Presets panel and press ‘Show Lightroom
> Presets Folder..’



thanks Victoria

Woldn't it be great if ALL Adobe presents/Actions etc (i.e. anything you might want to back up) were allocated a *single* sharable and easily findable folder?


----------



## Sean McCormack

er.. What could be easier?




			
				Victoria Bampton;194'5 said:
			
		

> To ﬁnd them easily, go to Preferences > Presets panel and press ‘Show Lightroom
> Presets Folder..’


----------



## I Simonius

Sean McCormack said:


> er.. What could be easier?



Im thinking from a back up POV - when you are very prone to forgetting how to do things computerwise and get spaced out as soon as I start looking at a computer screen, so much so that I often sit down to do one thing, end u8p doing another and cant remember what it was that I was going to do first ( o computers - not all the time) and even have to walk away form te compueter to remember what it was I was going to do, then simple thngs like having all back-uppable items in ONE folder would make a huge difference to me, and from talking to friends and aquaintances Im not te only one who is so affected by computers, so as it';s all undrer the 'photoshop' umbrella it would to the likes of me be much easier (i.e. more relaible) to have all there tings in one folder

I know it won't happen - Im just saying..


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Simon, take a look at Chronosync.  You can tell it to back up certain folders to another location, and it'll run itself.  No more thinking for you to do!


----------



## I Simonius

Victoria Bampton;195'7 said:
			
		

> Simon, take a look at Chronosync.  You can tell it to back up certain folders to another location, and it'll run itself.  No more thinking for you to do!



will do thanks V that sounds like my kind of program!


----------

